# VideoSecu Speaker Wall Mounts Model MS56B



## h2oyo (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello,
I am going to be installing VideoSecu side clamping speaker wall mounts as soon as I get them in the mail. I should be getting them Wednesday or Thursday. I had a couple of questions, The first one is I'm hanging HSU bookshelf speakers. They are about 15 pounds each. If a stud isnt in the area can I mount them on the wall using alligator type wall hangers? My walls are lath and plaster so its not as easy to find studs as easy as a regular stud and drywall at least not to me. I have hung speakers that way before but not with these types of mounts. I worry about all the weight standing out from the wall so not like shear weight. My second question is I have used double sided tape before to hold speakers to there mounts, help keep them from slipping or moving. The type of double sided tape I used could be removed without damaging the speakers finish. I can not remember what it was called but would like to get some more. Does anyone have any recommendations to do this? 
thanks for the input,
Johan

Edited:
Well I received the wall mounts for my speakers this afternoon. They installed very easily and look great. I would recommend these mounts to anyone looking to mount there book shelf speakers to the wall.
Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report Johan! :T


----------

